# thread starter?



## HLGStrider (Jul 29, 2003)

I was looking at the section where it shows recently active threads and I noticed that one of the threads I knew I had started was listed as being started by Thorin.

"Odd," I thought. "I wonder if it has been merged."

But it hadn't. I went and looked and I still had the first post and starting post on that thread. . .So why does it display like that? Is there a reasonable reason?


----------



## Beorn (Jul 29, 2003)

I can't figure out why that happens....There's a thing in the admin panel that supposedly fixes that, but I've run that twice and it didn't help...If you look, there's a thread supposedly started by me...but was started by Taran...

In short, there is no good reason...


----------



## HLGStrider (Jul 30, 2003)

Ah, one of the many flukes of computerdom. . .It really doesn't matter, I suppose. I was just curious.


----------

